# National Geographic Photo Contest 2011



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

National Geographic Photo Contest 2011 - Alan Taylor - In Focus - The Atlantic

I especially liked #10 .. both for the picture and the sentiment ..


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Absolutely stunning photos there, too hard to pick a specific favourite but I did manage to narrow it down to approx 3/4 of them all :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

:lol: I know what you mean ..


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

yep - so many good pics - almost makes you want to chuck the camera gear in the bin and find another hobby/passion, but at the same time makes you want to make better pics :grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I'd be happy with just being at some of those places to take the pics..... :grin:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

true, true - was thinking that earlier - what a life, travelling around to incredible places AND being paid to take pics!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

hopefully being paid to take pics .. being paid would be a bonus, the icing on the cake !! :laugh:


----------

